# Friday 11/20



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Got out about 7:30 and it was a bit breezy...about 8mph from the NNW....but still had decent visibilty. Seen my first one about 20 min into the hunt and goofed up by touching him with the gig before the jab. Poled around for another 45 min and only saw 2 shorties. I decided to find some protected banks and found dinner.

Here is a pic before2 of them(can you find them?) before they made it in the boat...










Ended up with 3 for the night.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice flatties, just add lemon and butter! :hungry


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

I can only see one of them in the picture. Man you guys have good eyes. I guess I will just have to keep catching them with hook and line, If I want to eat them. Gene Team Recess


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool pic. I got both lower lh of photo 1/2 in up facing up?? Nice haul !!


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool pics... Look like you will have a freezer full 

Pretty soon. I need get off my arse and stick some my self!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *banjovie (11/21/2009)*Cool pic. I got both lower lh of photo 1/2 in up facing up?? Nice haul !!


 Now I see them both. After you told me were to look. Good eye sight. Gene


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

You found them Banjovie...good eye. Yep Gigabite you need to get out there before its too late....I may go out tonight....give me a shout.


----------

